

Box's 65-Year-Old Android Engineer Gives Your Startup Some Unsentimental Advice - muriithi
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3007250/open-company/boxs-65-year-old-android-engineer-gives-your-startup-some-unsentimental-advice

======
tellarin
Discussed about a month ago: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5408767>

Lots of interesting comments there.

